# Caffeine during labor?



## 3-StarSystem (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm just curious if anyone has any thoughts on this because it's such a "duh" thing for me...

We're planning on my having iced tea available as one of my drinks during labor. I don't see any realy downside to it as I like my iced tea sweet and I can see a lot of positive energizing effects from drinking it during labor.

I know that it (caffeine) can affect the blood vessels, but does it constrict or dilate them? (I can't remember!)

If used in moderation I don't see it being a bad thing when a mother is tired and needs a bit of a pick-me-up to get through things when other methods of increasing energy such as moving around etc. haven't worked, but I haven't heard of something like this being suggested before so I'm wondering if there are any contraindications involved.

Google isn't showing much so thanks in advance if anyone has anything to say on the matter!


----------



## Herausgeber (Apr 29, 2006)

Unless it's in excess of what you've been consuming all along, I can't see why it would be a big deal. You have a tolerance at this point for a certain amount. I don't think I would rely on it for hydration, though. The amount of fluids you're likely to need is likely to be pretty high, yes?

Can you water it down?


----------



## WinterBaby (Oct 24, 2002)

Caffeine is a vasoconstrictor if memory serves... And I wouldn't personally have any concerns about drinking it during labor regardless. But I know when I labored with my daughter my stomach was a bit touchy. I never felt really sick, but not much seemed appealling either, and while a long labor, I ate very little. For me, black coffee, and especially black teas, are pretty harsh on an empty stomach, so I just really doubt I'd want them during labor (although I'll ordinarily partake of either.) On the other hand, sounds a heckuva lot better than throwing up orange juice, which is beyond gross to me in the reverse direction, LOL.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

i was fed coke during my labor by our CNM -- as a energy boost (both the sugar *and* caffinee cuz i asked for root beer) --

so

I'd think it would be FINE -- as long as it doesn't make you feel bad....


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

When I had an induction in the hospital, they brought me black tea along with all the other clear liquids. I don't remember if I had to ask for it or if it just came on the tray, but it warded off caffeine withdrawal.


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

All I wanted was plain iced cold water! During pushing when I was at my limit a teaspoon shot's worth of honey went down quickly and revved me up for the task at hand.


----------

